# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Stephanie Davis (Sinead O'Connor)

## alan45

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Davis has now been working on the soap for a year, playing the role of feisty schoolgirl Sinead O'Connor. Last year, viewers saw Sinead endure a series of family dramas as her stepmum Diane's desperate desire for a baby caused mayhem for her loved ones. More recently, Sinead has been reunited with her real mother Morag, befriended bitchy schoolgirl Ruby Button and embarked on a relationship with rebellious Bart McQueen. Digital Spy recently had a quick chat with Stephanie on set at the Hollyoaks Music Show to hear what's coming up next for Sinead and the O'Connors.

After a year at Hollyoaks, has it been everything that you expected?
"It's been everything and more. It's just so good to come to work and do something that you love. Everyone's lovely here and it literally is like the Hollyoaks family. Even when I spoke to people from other shows at the Soap Awards, they commented on how we all seem like a family and really look out for each other. So I get to come to work to do what I love with people that I love - it's brilliant."


We've seen Sinead show more of a bitchy side in the past few weeks - what are your thoughts on this?
"I love it! I love playing the bitch and I want to do it more. I think Sinead did start out quite cocky and a bit of a bitch, and then as things went on with Diane and things like that, she did become a bit more laid-back. I think Sinead feels like she can't trust anyone, so she puts a barrier up and pushes them away a bit."

How will things progress for Sinead in the coming weeks?
"She will open up a bit more and make a few new friends. She's got some interesting stuff coming up. She goes nice for a little bit, but then the bitch starts coming back! She'll have a bit of a rivalry with someoneâ¦"

Is the storyline between Sinead, Ruby and Esther just schoolgirl bitchiness or could it become more of a serious bullying storyline?
"I think it could be more serious with Ruby, but not with Sinead. I don't think Sinead's really like that. I don't think Sinead is a bully, I think she's just the 'bad girl'. So I don't think we'll see Sinead as a severe bully, but we could see her getting into the wrong type of things and mixing with the wrong type of people - the bad characters of the show!"

Do you like the relationship between Sinead and Bart?
"Yeah, Jonny Clarke who plays Bart is one of my best friends in real life, we're really close. Everyone always asks if we're together in real life and I'm like, 'No!' because he's got a girlfriend!"


We do see Sinead away from the rest of the O'Connors quite a bit, so would you like to see more scenes with her and the family?
"Yeah, I would. I have had quite a lot of stuff with Diane and recently we've been filming together so much - it's been non-stop with full days. I think Diane is going to start speaking to other people, not just the kitchen sink! (Laughs) We'll have also scenes together over meal-times and things like that, but I am enjoying working with the other characters as well - Sinead's getting out there and doing different stuff."

Could we see Sinead's real mum return any time soon?
"I'm not sure at the moment - I don't think we'll see her return any time soon. Maybe we could see her return later on, but I think everything's cool at the moment. I enjoyed working with her as she was lovely - she was really laid-back and very different from me!"

Finally, are you enjoying working with Hollyoaks' new boss Gareth Philips?
"Yeah, he's really nice. He's really easy-going and if you have a problem, you can go up and speak to him. The other day, I had a meeting with him in his office and he said, 'This is what's going to happen - tell me what you think'. He's like a friend and he's very straight with you. I like that, it's really nice and it's never daunting going up to the producer's office. When he first started, obviously we all saw him as the boss but now it's just completely relaxed and I get on with him really well. I think he's done really good with the show as well."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' feisty sixth former Sinead O'Connor announces that she's leaving the village next week after she and boyfriend Gaz are presented with a big job opportunity.

When Sinead and Gaz (Joel Goonan) land an exciting chance to head off on a European tour where they'll be selling gig merchandise, they quickly make plans to leave for a fresh start - believing that they don't have anything keeping them in the area.

However, Sinead's big news comes at a cost to lovesick Bart McQueen (Jonny Clarke) as he still has feelings for her but is too stubborn to admit them. With Jason's help, will he declare his love to Sinead before it's too late?

Here, Stephanie Davis - who plays Sinead - chats to Digital Spy about the latest storyline twists ahead for her character.

How strong would you say Sinead's feelings for Gaz are at the moment?
"To be honest, I don't think they're very strong. If anything, I think Sinead feels sorry for him because he's had a hard life. It's a bit like he's the consolation prize for Sinead - she's gone with him to prove a point to Bart, but also because she wants to be happy and she wants to be loved. Because Bart's not fighting for her at the moment, she just thinks 'Why not?' when it comes to Gaz."

Is Gaz's bad boy nature part of the appeal for Sinead too?
"Yeah, I think she is a bit of a fan of bad boys! She really likes the risk of being with someone like that - she enjoys it when she doesn't know what's going to happen next."

Where does that leave things between Bart and Sinead?
"Well, I think you can tell that Sinead actually isn't that happy with Gaz. It seems like Gaz just wants one thing a lot of the time. The main reason Sinead is with Gaz is that she wants Bart to wake up - he can have her if he wants her, but he's just got to fight for her. But she's starting to give up, so that's why she's trying to make things work with Gaz."


What's going on between Gaz and Maddie at the moment?
"Gaz continues to try it on with Maddie. Maddie has told Sinead about this, but she just thinks that Maddie is trying to meddle - as they have this Mean Girls-type relationship where they're both trying to be the most popular and well-liked. Gaz is also playing some mind tricks with Sinead, but he's secretly planning to finish with her because he likes Maddie more."

What happens next?
"Gaz is just about to finish with Sinead, but at that moment, he sees her chatting to a guy who's a tour promoter. They both get offered a job selling gig merchandise on a tour that's going all over Europe. 

"When Gaz realises that Sinead has got him this job and really does care for him, he changes his mind and wants to stay with her. So Sinead makes the decision to go away on tour with Gaz and leave Hollyoaks. She feels like she has nothing keeping her in the village, so she might as well try to make a life somewhere else."

Does Sinead tell Diane about her plans?
"She doesn't! Sinead feels like she's caused her mum enough hassle, and she knows that Diane wouldn't take the news very well. So she doesn't tell her - she's planning on just getting up and going."

Do you think there's anything genuine about Sinead and Maddie's friendship?
"I think at the moment it's a case of 'keep your enemy close'. They're friends with each other, but Sinead's a good judge of character and she can see what Maddie's about - even if nobody else can see it. Sinead's quite wary of Maddie, but in this storyline, she's had enough of her by this point and is suspicious of what Maddie's telling her about Gaz."

Jason is the one who's trying to play matchmaker between Bart and Sinead, isn't he?
"Yeah he is, and I think that's really nice. The three of them have been through so much together. Jason realises that nothing will ever happen between him and Bart, as Jason wants to be a boy and that's the end of it. So Jason tells Bart that life's too short and he should go after Sinead before it's too late. 

"Sinead is in London with Gaz for a concert and will go on the European dates immediately afterwards. So it's a case of whether Bart will fight for Sinead and whether he'll win her back - or if she'll go away with Gaz and leave Hollyoaks."


Do you think Sinead and Bart are made for each other?
"I think they are, yeah. Even though they have their ups and downs, they know each other so well and they both come from similar broken families. No matter who comes along, I really think that Sinead and Bart are the ones who are meant to be together."

Have you enjoyed showing Sinead in a new surrounding recently as she's now at the sixth form?
"Yeah, I have! It's been a big transition for Sinead and she definitely didn't get off to a good start. But I think that there's a chance she could start to settle down. I think you're going to see a different side to Sinead with some of the stuff that's coming upâ¦"

Are the sixth form gang all close friends in real life?
"Yeah! Some of the lads are living together at the moment - Jonny Clarke, Tosin Cole and Dylan Llewellyn. I'm really good friends with Jonny in real life, so I'll often go round there with the other girls and we'll all have a big meal together. We're like a family - Hollyoaks to me is like my second family. We all hang out together and we're really close."

Are there any more family scenes coming up for Sinead, Diane and Finn?
"I hope so! I think we're getting some stuff written for us at the moment. I really love all the family scenes at the house. Finn is funny and Alex Fletcher, who plays Diane, is like my mum in real life - or like a big sister! I'm always phoning Alex for a chat. Whenever I do a scene with Alex, it's really easy because we're so close in real life. I hope there's more of that stuff to come."

Would you like to see Finn get some stories of his own when Connor, who plays him, is a bit older?
"I'd like to see that - I think Connor can do a lot. At the moment, he's still quite young and he's got school, so it's just finding that balance between school and filming. I'd like to think he could have some good storylines coming up, because he's a talented kid. He's like my little brother in real life. Maybe he could become a proper bad boy and be the next Gaz!"

Are you sad about Victoria Atkin's departure from Hollyoaks?
"I'm gutted - she's my best friend. Me, Jonny and Vic call ourselves The Three Musketeers because we're so close. I stay in Vic's most nights and we hang out together, so we know each other inside out. When I found out Victoria was going, I literally cried every day until she left! She's staying in Liverpool for a little while, so she hasn't got rid of me that easily - we'll still keep in contact!"

Victoria did a great job with her big storyline, didn't she?
"She's an incredible actress - ridiculously good. On set, I've never met someone so professional. Everything's genuine with her - when she cried, she never used a tear stick and it was always her own tears. Out of anyone, I can definitely say with Victoria that she's going to go on to better things. I think she wants to do some TV dramas now and I think she'll be great at it - she's going to do really well."

What else is coming up for Sinead?
"I think recently we've lost a bit of Sinead's feisty side because the storylines have been quite serious, and they've been bringing the new characters in and letting the audience get used to them. Now, with the recent scripts that I've been filming, Sinead's been bringing back her cheeky comments and I'm really liking that. 

"On TV, there's a few more weeks of Sinead being down but then she's going to bring back her witty side. She's got a lot in store. She's got lots of exciting storylines coming up which are going to take her on a rollercoaster - it'll be up and down!"


Who would you like Sinead to have more scenes with?
"Well, I've done some stuff with the McQueens recently and I've still got quite a bit coming up with them. I'd probably say Brendan, but I think I will actually start working with him soon. I've already had a couple of scenes with Emmett and I'd like to start working with him more. I've got a lot of stuff with the Osbornes coming up as well. 

"I love working with Quinny who plays Gilly as well, but I actually can't work with him because we laugh so much! We did a scene that'll be coming out soon and it was a serious one, but I just couldn't keep a straight face. In the end, we laughed so much that we couldn't look at each other, so you'll see on TV that we're both looking away from each other!"

Is it exciting to be involved in Hollyoaks in general at the moment?
"Definitely. Before I was in Hollyoaks, it was my favourite soap. We have a lot of teenage viewers but older people watch it as well, and I think it's good for older people to watch too. I think, especially recently, the other soaps need to watch out for Hollyoaks because we're on a roll. Scan who plays Brendan is roping in all those awards, and I've been nominated for the NTAs, which I'm made up over as I really didn't expect to be nominated for that. There's going to be so much more to come from Hollyoaks this year."

What has your new producer Emma Smithwick been like to work with so far?
"I honestly think that she's the best thing that's happened to the show. She's so fresh. She's like a friend as well - she'll have a coffee with you in the canteen and chat to you, and you can ask questions very openly about your character. I think she's got some really exciting things coming up for the show. I can't wait - I think this is the most exciting time for Hollyoaks."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks teenager Sinead O'Connor drops a bombshell on stepmum Diane this week, admitting that she no longer wants her unborn baby.

Fearing that she's not ready for motherhood, Sinead suggests that Diane should adopt the child instead - but is the surprising idea just going to cause more problems for the O'Connors?

Stephanie Davis, who plays Sinead, recently caught up with Digital Spy to chat about the baby plot and the aftermath of Esther Bloom's bullying ordeal.

You must be enjoying being so busy on screen at the moment!
"I am - it's been nice to play something different. Usually Sinead is always just a bitch and she's just had the bullying storyline, so now it's nice to get into a story that shows her as a bit more vulnerable again. It's been really fun and I'm loving work at the moment."

Ruby seemed to be redeemed at the end of the bullying storyline, but that hasn't really happened with Sinead yet. Do you think there'll be a turning point for her?
"I think Sinead has got to be redeemed to be on the show, otherwise she'd just be hated and nobody would speak to her!

"Maybe it hasn't happened yet because Sinead has just had a lot on her plate with the baby in the past few months, so she feels quite alone. She's putting a barrier up and she's not letting anyone in at the moment."

Have you ever been worried that the viewers won't forgive Sinead for bullying Esther?
"Well, when I've been watching the show, I've thought, 'Oh my God, she's such a bitch!' But I do also think that Sinead is a likeable character and sometimes when you watch her, you can't help but laugh at some of the things she does. 

"I think Sinead will be forgiven - and she can't really not say sorry for what she's done, so she will apologise. She might not be forgiven straight away, but in time hopefully people will give her another chance. If Sinead doesn't get forgiven, she might go down a very dark route."

There were a handful of Twitter users who confused you with your character during the bullying storyline. Was that difficult to deal with?
"I think it just means I'm doing my job right. You get a lot of people who point out that it's just a TV show, but then you get some people who do think that it's real. It makes me laugh as it is quite funny. Me, Jazmine Franks and Anna Shaffer are really good friends in real life and we have a giggle about it. It's all part of the job."

Why does Sinead decide that she doesn't want the baby this week?
"It starts when Sinead is working at Price Slice. Cindy is being a bit unfair on Sinead and putting her through quite a hard time at work. In the end, Sinead ends up falling off a ladder when she's cleaning the shop windows. She goes to the hospital with Diane, and I think secretly she's hoping that she's lost the baby at this point.

"Then Sinead finds out that the baby is fine, healthy and it's a girl. Diane's happy because she's always wanted a baby, but Sinead now wants an abortion and doesn't tell anyone apart from Cindy. She has a heart-to-heart with Cindy where she asks for advice, and then that's a turning point in Sinead and Cindy's relationship.

"Cindy has been in the same position when she was 16 and pregnant but didn't want Holly. They have a really deep heart-to-heart and become friends. Cindy sees Sinead as a miniature version of herself, and she gives her a few options to consider. In the end, Sinead speaks to Diane and ends up asking her to adopt the baby."


What makes Sinead choose adoption as the best way forward?
"I think Sinead was very open to going for an abortion, but then she hears from Cindy about how she didn't want her baby but Holly became a big part of her life. Sinead feels bad, because an abortion would mean getting rid of a life.

"If Sinead gives her child to Diane, the baby will always be around but not such a big part of her life. Sinead is young so she's still thinking about going out partying, university and her career. She's not ready for motherhood as she's still a child herself. If Bart had stuck around, she would have gone ahead with keeping the baby, but now she's having second thoughts."

How does Diane react to Sinead's offer?
"You'll have to wait and see! I think Diane will have a lot of questions to ask before she even considers this. If Diane says no, Sinead will have to consider other options."

Where do you want the storyline to go next?
"Well, I think this is a good storyline, because I know there's a lot of people who do get pregnant at a young age. One of my friends was in a similar situation after getting pregnant young. It happens a lot and it's a touchy subject. 

"Character-wise, I think probably I'd want Diane to adopt the baby, because that means I can still film the giving birth scene! That's the one thing I haven't done at Hollyoaks yet!"

How do you feel about Diane becoming a bigger part of the show?
"I think that's really good - she totally deserves that. Alex Fletcher who plays Diane is so good - she's such a great actress. We have so much fun when we're on set together, and we get through the scenes so quickly because she's such a professional. Alex is like a breath of fresh air, she really is."

Bart (Jonny Clarke) was Sinead's main love interest for a long time on the show. Is it strange not having him around now?
"It's so weird. When Jonny left, it didn't really hit me at first. I spent my whole time at Hollyoaks filming with him, especially with the Jasmine/Jason storyline. Even afterwards, we practically did every scene together. 

"It's weird not having him around, but it's good because I get to work with different people and I've got this storyline, which could go in a lot of different directions."

There are a lot of new male characters joining the show in the next few weeks. Could there be a new love interest for Sinead among them?
"Well, I don't think being pregnant would stop Sinead from going after a fella! I don't think anything would stop her, pregnant or not! I think she will always have a flirt. It'll be hard for her, because she is pregnant and she's got a lot of baggage. But in time, I think there will be a new love interest, yeah."

Who else from the recently-departed cast are you missing?
"I miss them all! Claire Cooper was one of my really good friends and we shared a changing room together too, so we always used to have chats at dinnertime. I'm going to miss that. But Claire donated a space in the changing room to me, and she wrote down that it was 'from one chav to another'! 

"I miss working with Jonny and it's the same for Scarlett Bowman, Tosin Cole and Dylan Llewellyn - our little group. It was weird when they left, because we were all really good friends on and off set, so we'd hang round together a lot. But I still speak to them all and I know they're doing really well."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## lizann

maybe suzanne will want the baby as rhys is the daddy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> maybe suzanne will want the baby as rhys is the daddy


I hope this comes out soon as the McQueens will dot on the baby thinking it is belong to Bart 

Jacqui does know though

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Davis has revealed that her character Sinead O'Connor will be heading down a "really dark" path.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the 2013 British Soap Awards, the actress confirmed that life gets even worse for Sinead after she gives birth to a baby girl this week.

The 20-year-old also admitted that she can't see Sinead getting back on the right track anytime soon, and predicted that fans will be "shocked" when they find out what is in store.

----------


## tammyy2j

Sinead O'Connor's loyalty to her new friend Ste Hay will be seriously tested on Hollyoaks when a sleazy policeman starts causing trouble for her.

The out-of-control teenager first encounters DS Trent when he becomes the latest target in her 'clipping' storyline, with Sinead initially unaware that he is a member of the police force.

When Trent catches Sinead attempting to steal from his wallet while they're in a hotel room together, he finally reveals his true identity. However, rather than arresting Sinead, he propositions her with Â£200.

Stephanie Davis, who plays Sinead, told All About Soap: "It's a really big decision. Sinead knows that if she does it, there's no going back. Part of her is quite tempted, but deep down the idea of being a prostitute frightens her.

"I can't reveal whether Sinead goes through with it or not, but I think the viewers will be shocked."

Later, Sinead thinks she has seen the last of DS Trent, but they soon cross paths again after her stepmum Diane (Alex Fletcher) reports Ste for dealing drugs.

Diane makes the call as she thinks the poor conditions at Ste's flat are to blame for Sinead's baby daughter Katy falling ill.

Revealing what happens when the police turn up, Davis commented: "One of the policemen is DS Trent. Sinead's confused, and then he addresses her by her real name - not Rihanna, the false one she gave him earlier - and arrests her.

"She tells Trent to quit the act or she'll reveal what went on between them. But he blackmails her - grass up Ste, or she's going down for robbery!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks teenager Sinead O'Connor is left devastated next week as her baby daughter Katy becomes seriously ill.

After another night earning money through unsavoury means, Sinead (Stephanie Davis) returns home to find Katy being carried into an ambulance by Finn and Diane.

Later at the hospital, Katy is diagnosed with viral meningitis and Sinead feels terrible that she wasn't there for her daughter in her time of need.

To make matters worse for Sinead, Diane (Alex Fletcher) spots a suspicious text on her mobile phone which hints at what she's been up to.

Later, Diane goes to the flat to get some things for Katy and notices a number of expensive clothes and accessories in Sinead's room. Will Diane discover how Sinead has been earning her money?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks teenager Sinead O'Connor will be tempted into prostitution next week, Digital Spy can confirm.

Viewers have already seen Sinead (Stephanie Davis) start a career in 'clipping' - seducing men and stealing their money without sleeping with them.

However, next week's episodes see Sinead embark on an even darker path as she sells herself to sleazy policeman DS Trent.

The story twist plays out after Sinead chooses DS Trent as the next target in her clipping scam, failing to realise that he's part of the police force.

The pair head to a hotel room together, but when Trent catches Sinead rifling through his wallet, he reveals his true identity. Sinead fears that he's there to arrest her, but instead he shows his true colours by propositioning her with Â£200.

Although it's a tough decision to make, Sinead ultimately accepts the offer and sleeps with DS Trent.

Show bosses have promised that the storyline will be explored sensitively. Sinead makes the difficult choice as she is desperate for money and to provide for her baby daughter Katy, but as the plot plays out, the dangers of what she is doing will become apparent to all.

Viewers will also be directed to various help and support organisations, via the official Hollyoaks website, which offer advice to anyone in a similar position to Sinead.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Sinead O'Connor will sink to a new low when she volunteers herself as a mole to work in Trevor's club in an upcoming storyline.

Viewers have already seen Sinead (Stephanie Davis) start a career in 'clipping' - seducing men and stealing their money without sleeping with them.

Despite Diane and Tony's pleas for her to come home, Sinead continues to live cash-strapped in Ste's flat.

With money tight, Sinead swallows her pride and agrees to become an escort in order to get some extra money, All About Soap reports.

After doing a 'test-run' for Trevor and entertaining his clients, Ste finds a devastated Sinead sitting down in the shower. 

Unable to take any more abuse, she tells Ste that she is going to blackmail her next client to get enough money to run away. After Ste agrees to film her with her client, Sinead nervously gets ready and waits for her target to arrive at the flat.


Sinead knocks at Frank's door.
Â© Lime Pictures
Sinead in Hollyoaks


After the client called Norman turns up, their plan is scuppered when Doug and Tony knock at the door. Ste manages to get rid of them and everything seems to be going to plan when they demand Â£5,000 from Norman in exchange for their silence.

However, while Sinead is out collecting the cash, Ste goes to visit his ill mum as Trevor turns up at the flat demanding to know what she has been up to.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Davis has said that there will be a shock revelation moment for one character in the soap's Roscoe wedding storyline.

As previously announced, this year's Christmas episodes will see a member of the Roscoe clan agree to marry their partner in a festive ceremony - although their identity is being kept under wraps by show bosses.

Viewers know that Davis's character Sinead O'Connor is having an on-off relationship with Freddie Roscoe, played by Charlie Clapham.

Davis told Inside Soap: "I've had so many people tweeting and asking if it's Sinead and Freddie getting hitched. But all I can say is that there will be a Roscoe wedding and one half of the happy couple will find out something shocking and dark about their partner."

Another surprising moment at Christmas comes when Sinead decides to expose Freddie's secret feelings for his brother Joe's partner Lindsey Butterfield (Sophie Austin).

Sinead writes out an anonymous Christmas card to Joe (Ayden Callaghan) which reveals the truth. However, she later regrets her actions and tries to get the card back - only to find that it has gone missing.

Davis explained: "When she finds out it's gone, she has no option but to tell Freddie what she's done. He's furious and orders her to find it, otherwise the pair of them are through. He knows this could rip his family apart."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2n60N1jZ6

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Davis has revealed that her character Sinead O'Connor will cheat on fiancÃ© Freddie Roscoe in the build-up to their wedding.

Sinead is left furious with Freddie when she wrongly assumes that he is sleeping with Lindsey Butterfield, so she gets her revenge by jumping into bed with his younger brother Robbie (Charlie Wernham).

Davis told All About Soap: "She doesn't even fancy Robbie. In fact, she hates him for blackmailing her about the Christmas card. It's purely to get back at Freddie.

"She completely regrets it the next day and is disgusted with herself. She wakes up with him lying next to her all cuddled up and she just thinks, 'What the hell have I done?'"

Gossip about Sinead and Robbie then spreads through the Roscoe family as Jason uncovers their secret and tells Lindsey, who goes on to share the news with Freddie.

"He goes mental and Sinead's whole world just falls apart," Davis continued. "He then goes back to the Roscoes', walks in all calm in front of the whole family and punches Robbie in the face."

Sinead is hopeful that Freddie (Charlie Clapham) will still want to marry her, but dangerous Grace Black soon poses another threat to their happiness when she orders Freddie to kill Mercedes Browning.

Grace (Tamara Wall) reveals that she is holding one of Freddie's loved ones captive until he commits the terrible deed, leaving him fearful over the safety of both Sinead and Lindsey as he struggles to get in touch with either of them.

Davis added: "Grace tells him she's got one of his loved ones and if Freddie doesn't kill Mercedes, this person will be murdered. So Sinead may not make it to the wedding at all if she's the one Grace kidnaps."

Hollyoaks airs these scenes in mid-January on Channel 4.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2onBO65I0

----------


## lizann

let grace kill sinead

----------


## me12345

maybe one of his loved ones doesn't necessarily mean Sinead or Lindsey could be anyone.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks teenager Sinead O'Connor will be left devastated next month as her baby daughter Katy tragically dies, Digital Spy can reveal.

The storyline, which airs in late March and early April, will see Katy rushed to hospital after her poor health suddenly gets worse.

Sinead (Stephanie Davis) and the rest of Katy's loved ones are later given the worst possible news as they learn that doctors were unable to save the youngster.

Katy has been suffering from cardiomyopathy, an undiagnosed heart condition. However, as the cause of death isn't immediately clear, a cruel twist sees Sinead come under suspicion of deliberately poisoning her daughter.

Viewers have already seen Sinead's mothering come under close scrutiny as she was accused of attention-seeking when she repeatedly admitted her young daughter to hospital when there was seemingly nothing wrong with her.

As the storyline plays out, viewers will see that Sinead's motherly instinct regarding Katy's wellbeing was in fact right all along.

Sinead gives Freddie an ultimatum
Sinead with husband Freddie

A Hollyoaks source told Digital Spy: "The storyline will focus on the prejudice Sinead faces due to her troubled background and the past mistakes she has made as a mother.

"Sinead is distraught following Katy's death, but she doesn't have the support she needs from her loved ones when even they begin to suspect that she could have been responsible."

Cast and crew have already started filming the storyline and were out on location yesterday (February 24) for Katy's funeral scenes.

Charlie Clapham (Freddie Roscoe), Gillian Taylforth (Sandy Roscoe), Kieron Richardson (Ste Hay) and Sophie Austin (Lindsey Butterfield) were among those spotted during a break from shooting at a church in Liverpool.

----------

tammyy2j (25-02-2014)

----------


## lizann

she tries to kill herself after katy dies but ste saves her

----------


## tammyy2j

Stephanie Davis is playing a blinder in her scenes lately, I was never a Sinead fan but I cant help but really feel for her now Katy has died

----------


## tammyy2j

It's been a challenging few months for Hollyoaks star Stephanie Davis as she has taken centre stage in one of the show's most emotional storylines ever.

The actress's character Sinead Roscoe was left devastated as her baby daughter Katy tragically died from an undiagnosed heart condition earlier this month, but her ordeal has since worsened as her family wrongly believe that she poisoned the youngster.

Off-screen, the 21-year-old's work on the storyline has been recognised with a nomination for Best Actress in the British Soap Awards 2014 longlist, which is currently being voted for by fans.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Stephanie to chat about the future of Sinead's storyline, the Soap Awards nod and much more.

Congratulations on your Soap Award nomination! How are you feeling about being up for Best Actress?
"It's a bit surreal, really! I've been at Hollyoaks for four years now and I never thought that I'd be up for this, so I was really shocked. I was really happy too though, because I've worked so hard on this current storyline for Sinead and I've really given it everything. The nomination feels good because it feels as though that's been noticed."

How do you rate your chances?
"Of course everybody would love to win it, but I wouldn't be disappointed if I didn't make it onto the shortlist. I'm just happy that I've been nominated for it, especially being up against so many brilliant people who I watched myself when I was younger. That's fantastic in itself.

"Lacey Turner is nominated too and I used to watch her in EastEnders when I was younger and say, 'Mum, I'm going to be like her one day!' To now be in the same awards category as her is brilliant."

How did you react when Hollyoaks first told you about the baby Katy storyline?
"Losing a child isn't something that I can pull on from my own real-life experience, so I spoke to experts from Child Bereavement UK and the British Heart Foundation. That helped me to get to grips with the story as much as I could, and hopefully I've done it justice. 

"The scripts were upsetting and even after Katy's death, the story has been ongoing as Sinead is fighting for justice, so I knew that it would take it out of me. I was grateful though because it's an opportunity that I've been waiting for."

What can we expect from Katy's funeral episode?
"Sinead and Diane go head-to-head. Sinead is distraught that Diane didn't want her at the funeral and she isn't sure how to handle it. Everyone has been against Sinead, but when she gets the post-mortem results from Sonny, it proves that she was telling the truth.

"Sinead goes to the funeral to let everyone know that she was telling the truth all along. After that, everybody just explodes and nobody knows what to say or do. Diane is full of remorse, but Sinead doesn't want to know. She wants Diane to stay out of her life and she just wants to bury her daughter in peace. Sinead also gives Diane a big massive slap!" 

Can Sinead ever forgive Diane?
"I think Sinead would, but only to secretly get back at her. If Sinead does appear to forgive Diane, it'll be under false pretences and not because she wants to be pally with her again. You'll see it all pan out afterwards and it's all coming up, but if Sinead does become friends with Diane, it's only for one reason - and that's just to destroy her…"

Will Sinead get her life back on track?
"I think she will in the end, but it's going to take a long while. I wish I could tell you everything coming up as it's really good, but let's just say that Sinead really wants justice!"

Can Sinead and Freddie sort things out, or has Freddie gone too far this time?
"This is a weird one, because when Katy died, you would have thought that Freddie would have gone back to Sinead, but Freddie really loves Lindsey and he's tried to get with her. Once the post-mortem results come out, Freddie can't believe what he's done and he feels terrible that Sinead was on her own while she's been going through so much.

"Freddie comes running straight back to Sinead and says, 'Let me help, I want to be there for you'. It's quite a nice scene, because Sinead isn't nasty in response. With a smile, she tells Freddie that he loves Lindsey and he should just go and be with her."

Sinead's friendship with Ste will also be taking a turn for the worse soon…
"Yes, Ste is the only one who has stood by Sinead throughout this ordeal, but things go wrong when Ste gets accused of being the person who crashed into Sinead. Fraser is blackmailing Ste into not telling the truth, so he pleads guilty.

"Sinead can't believe it, but she ends up thinking that he did it. She hates Ste then! Ste feels split because he wants to tell the truth, but he can't. He'll try to win Sinead back, but it's too late. Who knows if they'll become pally again in the future?"

As you're good friends with Kieron Richardson in real life, is it strange to film scenes where you're angry with him?
"I thought it would be! I thought that we'd be laughing in the scenes because we never usually shout at each other, but the fact that we knew we wouldn't have a lot of scenes together afterwards really helped. We were upset about that in real life, so we could use that in the scenes! I think the falling-out scenes will come across really well because they're very emotional."

Sinead will be a suspect when Fraser is killed. Do you think she's capable of it?
"When you're grieving, you often don't think straight. Fraser was the person who ran Sinead off the road and stopped her from getting to Katy in time, so who knows if she could be the killer?"

How will Sinead react if she finds out about Finn's attack on John Paul?
"Finn has stuck by Diane and Tony throughout the Katy storyline, so Sinead has turned against him too. She doesn't really care about Finn at the moment, so when the truth comes out, she'll want him to be punished for it. In the past she would have been devastated, but now she wants everyone else's secrets to come out.

"Keith [Rice, who plays Finn] has really proven himself with this storyline and I'm so proud of him. It's been a difficult one for him to do because he's so young, but he's taken it on board very easily and done it really, really well. He's a total professional."

What made you dye your hair back to black?
"I just wanted a change. I've wanted to do it for years, but being in the show, you have to get everything cleared for the episodes and continuity. I feel like I've finally grown up now and I feel very settled, so I wanted to get rid of the red hair and start afresh. I'm loving being dark again!"

You've also returned to Twitter after a long break!
"Yes, social networking can get a bit much sometimes and I just wanted a break because I didn't have the best of years last year. It did me the world of good to have a mental break from everything and get focused again. 

"Now with the Soap Awards coming up, it's nice to be back on there and hopefully drum up some support, as well as reminding people to watch the show. I don't tweet as much as I used to, but it's nice to catch up with old friends on there!"

Are you hoping to stick around on Hollyoaks for the foreseeable future?
"Of course - I absolutely love Hollyoaks and I don't want to go anywhere. I'm so lucky to be part of the show at such a young age. I'm 21 and I know a lot of people my age would cut their right arm off to be doing what I'm doing. I'm really fortunate to be given the storylines I'm getting, so I'm embracing it, trying to work as hard as I can and trying to learn as an actress."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Joe Roscoe gets a nasty shock later this month as he overhears his fiancÃ©e Lindsey Butterfield and his brother Freddie discussing their secret feelings for each other.

Joe, played by Ayden Callaghan, gets an insight into the pair's recent behaviour when his sister-in-law Sinead decides to involve him in a ruthless revenge plan.

Viewers know that Sinead is desperate to settle some scores after the tragic death of her baby daughter Katy.

With Lindsey (Sophie Austin) at the top of Sinead's revenge list for failing to diagnose Katy's heart condition, she comes up with a plot to jeopardise the junior doctor's relationship with Joe.

Taking action on what would have been Katy's first birthday, Sinead steals a car from the Roscoes' garage and tricks Lindsey into getting inside.

When Sinead handcuffs Lindsey to the door handle, a concerned Freddie (Charlie Clapham) jumps in after her - prompting Sinead to drive them off to the docks in a shock kidnap attempt.

With Sinead seemingly out of control in tense scenes, she forces Lindsey and Freddie to be honest with her about their feelings. However, they are unaware that Joe is listening in to the revealing conversation as Sinead has called him on her mobile phone.

Fans will have to wait and see how Joe reacts to what he hears, but whatever happens, it won't be the last time that Sinead turns twisted in her attempts to get justice.

Stephanie Davis, who plays Sinead, has previously warned that her character will even target her stepmum Diane for failing to believe her warnings over Katy's poor health.

Davis told Digital Spy last month: "If Sinead does appear to forgive Diane, it'll be under false pretences and not because she wants to be pally with her again. You'll see it all pan out and it's all coming up, but if Sinead does become friends with Diane, it's only for one reason - and that's just to destroy her."

----------

lizann (06-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sinead Roscoe will face more heartbreak on Hollyoaks when she misreads the signals during a private moment with Sonny Valentine.

The troubled teen has made a connection with Sonny (Aaron Fontaine) following the tragic death of her baby daughter Katy, but she takes things too far by making a move on him later this month.

Sinead shows her interest in Sonny after taking revenge against her estranged husband Freddie and former love rival Lindsey Butterfield. However, she is rejected by the police detective as he wants to stay loyal to his girlfriend Carmel.

Stephanie Davis, who plays Sinead, told All About Soap: "They've both lost people, they've got that connection and I do think he's fond of Sinead. But not in that way, and she's got the complete wrong end of the stick.

"She wants to be loved because she's had such a big loss and everyone's turned against her. She's sat in the boarding house completely on her own at night with all the baby stuff and she just wants somebody to love her.

"Sonny stays faithful to Carmel and I think when he rejects her, his true colours come through - she's just devastated."

----------

lizann (06-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

rumours doing the rounds she may be quitting soon to concentrate more on her music

----------


## lizann

she is suppose to have signed a new contract now to stay longer on the show

----------


## tammyy2j

Stephanie Davis has promised that there are some "shocking" storylines ahead for her character Sinead Roscoe.

Sinead has already surprised fans this year by embarking on an affair with her stepmum Diane's fiancÃ©e Tony Hutchinson, after they struck up a bond that went beyond friendship.

Speaking to Inside Soap about the future for Sinead, Davis explained: "Sinead's in a real predicament because she's fallen in love with Tony, but she feels awful about doing the dirty on her mum Diane. It's all going to come out, of course, and by Christmas time Sinead's going to be in a right pickle!

"You'll be really shocked by what happens. Expect lots of drama, shocking revelations and a big surprise."

----------

Leigh m (22-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Davis has signed a new contract that will keep her on the show for another year.

The actress, who plays Sinead O'Connor in the Channel 4 soap, has also revealed that she hopes this means there are plans for her character to get a new love interest.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Davis has been dropped from the soap, Digital Spy can reveal.

The actress will not be filming any further scenes in her role as Sinead Roscoe after show bosses decided to terminate her contract.

A Hollyoaks spokesperson told Digital Spy: "Stephanie Davis will no longer be filming Hollyoaks. Her contract has been terminated with immediate effect."

No further explanation has been offered for the 22-year-old's departure or how the character of Sinead will be written out.

Davis joined the cast of Hollyoaks in mid-2010 alongside her stepmum Diane, father Rob and brother Finn. 

Sinead and Diane were the only O'Connors remaining in the village, although show bosses have recently introduced Ross Adams as Sinead's cousin Scott Drinkwell.

Sinead watches as Lindsey has her dress fitting
Â© Lime Pictures
Stephanie as Sinead in Hollyoaks

Hollyoaks fans know that Sinead has taken centre stage in a number of the show's biggest storylines over the past few years, including her hard-hitting bullying plot with Esther Bloom, a dark prostitution story and inadvertently causing the 2013 Hollyoaks Blast at the council flats.

More recently, Sinead has embarked on an ill-fated relationship with her best friend Ste Hay following the arrival of their daughter Hannah.

----------

tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder what she did must be really serious

----------


## Perdita

Stephanie Davis's agent has explained why the actress was abruptly dropped from Hollyoaks this week.

Digital Spy revealed exclusively yesterday (July 16) that Davis would not be filming any further scenes as Sinead O'Connor following the termination of her contract.

A statement from the actress's agent reads: "Stephanie's contract was terminated following warnings for lateness, attendance and after a final incident in which she turned up to set unfit to work because of alcohol consumption."

Davis's Sinead first appeared in Hollyoaks in mid-2010 alongside her on-screen stepmum Diane, father Rob and brother Finn.

In April of this year, the 22-year-old had confirmed a new year-long deal with Hollyoaks.

Sinead had been involved in a number of the show's biggest storylines in recent years, including her bullying plot with Esther Bloom, a dark prostitution story, the tragic death of her baby daughter Katy, and the ill-fated relationship with her best friend Ste Hay following the arrival of their daughter Hannah.

Hollyoaks co-star James Sutton seemingly took a swipe at Davis following her sacking, via a tweeted image of Wizard of Oz song 'Ding-Dong! The Witch Is Dead' playing on his iTunes.

----------

tammyy2j (17-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

drugs also been mentioned on social media

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actress Stephanie Davis has publicly spoken for the first time since she was axed from the soap.

Show bosses terminated her contract "with immediate effect" and confirmed that she will not be filming any more scenes in her role as Sinead O'Connor.

It was later revealed that Davis had been dropped from the show for turning up to work drunk.

Her agent had released a statement, saying: "Stephanie's contract was terminated following warnings for lateness, attendance and after a final incident in which she turned up to set unfit to work because of alcohol consumption."

Today (July 19), Davis used her Twitter account for the first time since June 2014 to send a message to her fans about her current situation, saying that she is "all good".

"Can't wait for my boy @SamReece to come home eek 3 more nights! Gym and exciting stuff now. Let's have it #gym #prepare #determined," she wrote.

She followed this up with a message to her fans, saying: "I would like to thank all of the fans for your continued support and not believing everything you read. I'm excited to embark on a new adventure and already excited with things to come! U guys have been amazing and I love you all!!! Thank you ! Stephanie xxx".

Davis also denied that she was suffering from any problems by responding to a message from a fan which suggested that she should have been offered help.

"I have no problems don't believe everything you read. I'm staying quiet and rising above it. I know what's true and what's not. I'm all good xx," she said.

Davis had only recently signed a new contract to remain with Hollyoaks until next spring.

She has played Sinead since 2010 and has been featured in a range of dramatic storylines, most recently giving birth to baby Hannah.

----------


## Kim

I'm sure Kirkwood will fill the gap by casting Danielle Harold now that Treadwell-Collins has freed her up. He has form for putting his previous signings in the show (Daniella Westbrook, Jody Latham.)

I can't help feeling that they should have filmed exit scenes, though. It sounds like she's a big character. EastEnders got rid of Elaine Lordan and Melissa Suffield for similar reasons and filmed an exit storyline. It sounds like Hollyoaks are big fans of x has gone to stay with y mentions.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actress Stephanie Davis has publicly spoken for the first time since she was axed from the soap.

Show bosses terminated her contract "with immediate effect" and confirmed that she will not be filming any more scenes in her role as Sinead O'Connor.

It was later revealed that Davis had been dropped from the show for turning up to work drunk.

Her agent had released a statement, saying: "Stephanie's contract was terminated following warnings for lateness, attendance and after a final incident in which she turned up to set unfit to work because of alcohol consumption."

Today (July 19), Davis used her Twitter account for the first time since June 2014 to send a message to her fans about her current situation, saying that she is "all good".

"Can't wait for my boy @SamReece to come home eek 3 more nights! Gym and exciting stuff now. Let's have it #gym #prepare #determined," she wrote.

She followed this up with a message to her fans, saying: "I would like to thank all of the fans for your continued support and not believing everything you read. I'm excited to embark on a new adventure and already excited with things to come! U guys have been amazing and I love you all!!! Thank you ! Stephanie xxx".

Davis also denied that she was suffering from any problems by responding to a message from a fan which suggested that she should have been offered help.

"I have no problems don't believe everything you read. I'm staying quiet and rising above it. I know what's true and what's not. I'm all good xx," she said.

Davis had only recently signed a new contract to remain with Hollyoaks until next spring.

She has played Sinead since 2010 and has been featured in a range of dramatic storylines, most recently giving birth to baby Hannah.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks fans will get their last glimpse of Sinead O'Connor this week as the show airs Stephanie Davis's final scenes.

The actress was abruptly axed from the Channel 4 soap in July after show bosses terminated her contract with immediate effect.

Sinead has remained on screen for nine weeks due to the show filming so far in advance, but her journey finally comes to an end in a few days' time.

Digital Spy can confirm that Sinead's final episode airs this Thursday (September 17) on E4 and Friday (September 18) on Channel 4.

Sinead's exit will come after her boyfriend Ste Hay once again gives into temptation with his teenage admirer Harry Thompson (Parry Glasspool), which leads to them sleeping together.

Viewers will see Sinead find out about the steamy affair, and Ste (Kieron Richardson) will be heartbroken when he later discovers that she has packed her bags and left the village.

Sinead's departure will be a new setback for troubled Ste, especially if she decides to take their baby daughter Hannah with her when she goes.

*Digital Spy* exclusively revealed that Davis had been dropped from Hollyoaks on July 16. The following day, the actress's agent released a statement saying that she had been axed "following warnings for lateness, attendance and after a final incident in which she turned up to set unfit to work because of alcohol consumption".

Davis later denied ever being drunk at work, stating that she was sacked for walking off set and going home when she was due to film scenes.

----------

lizann (14-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

what a crap badly written exit

----------


## Perdita

In perhaps the most surprising soap casting of the year thus far, Hollyoaks is bringing back Stephanie Davis three years after her infamous firing.

Executive producer Brian Kirkwood has confirmed that Davis will be filming new scenes as badgirl Sinead O'Connor beginning in August and will be back on screen properly later in the year.

Among Sinead's more notorious on-screen antics include having a fling with her step-mother's husband Tony Hutchinson (Nick Pickard), and fleeing town with young daughter Hannah.

"I am delighted that Stephanie is returning, she's a hugely talented actress who has worked hard to overcome some personal issues," Kirkwood said today (May 21).

"We welcome her return to Hollyoaks to reprise her role as Sinead O'Connor, a brilliant and vibrant character who the audience love. Sinead will make a return to the Hutchinsons family in autumn, no doubt bringing drama in tow."

Davis's previous tenure on Hollyoaks ended in tabloid headlines when she was "terminated with immediate effect" by the show in July 2015, amid reports of her behind-the-scenes conduct.

Even more tabloid headlines followed months later after she started a romantic relationship with model Jeremy McConnell while on Celebrity Big Brother in early 2016, despite dating Sam Reece on the outside.

She later had a child with McConnell, but they are no longer together. For Davis, returning to her roots on Hollyoaks is clearly a chance to put the bad publicity behind her once and for all.


Stephanie Davis and Jeremy McConnell in Celebrity Big Brother
Â©  CHANNEL 5

"I'm over the moon to be given this amazing opportunity and so excited to bring feisty Sinead back to Hollyoaks," she said.

"I can't wait to see all the cast and crew there, many that I have known for years.

"I just want to get stuck into learning my first scripts I can't wait to be on set and back acting again, which is my passion."


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

more storylines for miserable ste with daughter hannah

----------


## lizann

married sinead hooks up with sami

----------


## tammyy2j

Stephanie Davis has explained her on-screen absence from Hollyoaks in an emotional social media post.

The actress, who plays Sinead O'Connor on the Channel 4 soap, recently assured fans that she hadn't left for good.

However, in a devastating social media post to her We Are Simply Complicated Instagram page on Saturday (December 14), Stephanie revealed that a suicide attempt was the actual reason behind her Hollyoaks break.

Stephanie also shared a video taken at the time when she was struggling, explaining that "it's really hard to watch".

"I haven’t been back to work because the real truth is I relapsed & tried to kill my self," Stephanie wrote.

"This was a suicide video I was leaving behind saying I’m sorry & cannot continue. I can still feel the pain in my chest when I watch this, it’s really hard to watch."

The star went on to explain that she was previously diagnosed with bipolar disorder and high-functioning autism.

She added: "I'm still battling but I needed to get this off my chest. If I wasn't in the public eye, I would be dealing with this with my family and loved ones, but I feel I need to be honest because the pain I've been through has been so unbearable that I have to help other people...

"Thank you to all those who follow me and who have supported me. I'm back to not the old Steph, but the funny Steph everyone knew and loved but 10000x better."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hol...ned-instagram/

----------


## lizann

she has quit

----------


## lizann

rushed to hospital on oxygen with covid

----------

